# 5 lb. 16 oz.?



## Nasos

Hola a todos! 
Tengo que traducir el manual de instrucciones de un horno microhondas y tengo el siguiente problema:

Cook By Weight Code Description
 CODE TYPE MAX WEIGHT
   1         Beef            5 lb. 16 oz.
   2        Mutton        5 lb. 16 oz.
   3        Pork              5 lb. 4 oz.

Necesito traducir la tercera columna y no acabo de entender su logica...
Alguna idea?
El tema es que tengo que convertir las libras en kilos pero si 16 oz. = 1 lb. en que sentido dice 5 lb. 16 oz. en vez de 6 lb.?
Hay algo que no entiendo...
Por otra parte no puedo dejarlo asi porque traduzco el manual al griego y en Grecia no estamos familiarizados con el sistema metrico anglosajon...

Cualquier ayuda bienvenida!
Saludos!


----------



## sound shift

Entiendo el problema que tienes. A "5 lb. 16 oz." no le encuentro sentido porque, como dices, son 6 lb. ¿Será un errata?


----------



## Aligarro

Hola Nasos,

1 libra = 0.45 Kg ó 450 gr
1 onza = 28,34 gr

Por lo tanto 5lb. 16oz = Son aproximadamente 2Kg 714gr de carne de oveja

Tienes las tablas de equivalencia en www.conversiones-metricas.com 

Saludos


----------



## Nasos

Muchas gracias por la rapida respuesta a los dos!

Es decir, Aligarro, te parece normal que no diga 6 lb. en vez de 5 lb. 16 oz?


----------



## Aligarro

Si en Grecia no usáis el sistema métrico, creo que la diferencia entre 5lb 16oz y 6lb es tan insignificante que a lo mejor quedaría mejor 6lb. Pon lo que veas conveniente.


----------



## rodelu2

Si se trata de un horno microondas de uso doméstico, me suena raro que sea capaz de cocinar tres kilos de carne (6 lb). Si eso es cierto, y el original proviene del mundo métrico decimal, debe ser un error y posiblemente se refiera a 5lb 6oz que es una conversión aproximada para 2.5 kilos. Y me suena raro también (no soy cocinero) que sea de tal sensibilidad que limita al cerdo a 360 gramos (12oz) menos que al cordero o el novillo.


----------



## Aligarro

Hola rodelu2,

Tienes razón en cuanto a las cantidades de 'carne' que se pueden cocinar en este microondas. Debe ser un microondas gigante. Por otra parte, ¿no veo dónde ves que la cantidad de cerdo esté limitado a 360 gr (12oz)?. En la lista de Nasos pone 5lb 4oz, que serían más o menos 2,37Kg.

Además Nasos comenta que tiene que convertir las libras en kilos, pero luego dice que en Grecia no utilizan el sistema métrico. ¿No entiendo por qué tiene que convertirlo entonces en kilos?


----------



## rodelu2

Nasos quiso decir que no usan el sistema de medidas inglés.


----------



## Nasos

Lo que he dicho es que no utilizamos el sistema metrico anglosajon.. (libras, onzas etc.)

Es decir tengo que convertir las cantidades en kilos..

De todos modos, sus comentarios me han ayudado mucho!

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Dlyons

sound shift said:


> Entiendo el problema que tienes. A "5 lb. 16 oz." no le encuentro sentido porque, como dices, son 6 lb. ¿Será un errata?



It's from a Canadian company, Curtis.

Maybe they aren't too good at Imperial weights.  I'd translate as 6 lb .

Google "Microwave Oven RMW1112" to find the pdf - it really does say
"5 lb. 16 oz." !


----------



## rodelu2

Aligarro said:


> Hola rodelu2,
> 
> Tienes razón en cuanto a las cantidades de 'carne' que se pueden cocinar en este microondas. Debe ser un microondas gigante. Por otra parte, ¿no veo dónde ves que *la cantidad de cerdo esté limitado a 360 gr (12oz)?. *En la lista de Nasos pone 5lb 4oz, que serían más o menos 2,37Kg.
> 
> Además Nasos comenta que tiene que convertir las libras en kilos, pero luego dice que en Grecia no utilizan el sistema métrico. ¿No entiendo por qué tiene que convertirlo entonces en kilos?


Lo que intento decir es que permiten una cantidad máxima de cerdo apenas 360 gramos menor que la de otras carnes; inusual precisión que refleja propiedades desconocidas de la carne porcina.


----------



## zumac

Nasos said:


> Lo que he dicho es que no utilizamos el sistema metrico anglosajon.. (libras, onzas etc.)
> 
> Es decir tengo que convertir las cantidades en kilos..
> 
> De todos modos, sus comentarios me han ayudado mucho!
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos!


Hola Nasos:
Una confusión es que usas "sistema metrico anglosajon." Lo de libras, onzas, etc. no es métrico, es el sistema de pesos y medidas inglés (US y UK).

Saludos.


----------

